# Plakat erstellen.



## Tommylik (10. März 2010)

Hallo an alle,

Ich bin der Tom und bin neu hier bei Euch.

Es geht um folgendes. Ich möche ein Werbungsplakat erstellen in der größe A0 oder A1. Das ganze wird dann per Plotter ausgedruckt.

Da die Werbung sehr groß ist, in der Darstellung, habe ich mich für Vektorgrafiken entschieden. 

Auf dem Plakat soll, ein mehrzeiliger Text und eine Grafik dargestellt werden.

Ich habe schon ein paar Tutorials mir angeschaut, einige Sachen mit Illustrator ausprobiert. 

Es gibt sehr viele Möglichkeiten da vor zu gehen und bin deswegen auch ein bisschen verunsichert .

Ich möchte nun Euch fragen wie ich da am besten Vorgehe.

Den mehrzeiligen Text habe ich in Illustrator mit dem Textwerkzeug schon erstellt und in Pfade umgewandelt

So und ab hier weiß ich nicht so genau wie ich weiter machen soll.

z.B. Sollte ich das in mehreren Ebenen machen?

Für ein paar Ratschläge wäre ich sehr Dankbar uns sage jetzt schon mal vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Mfg Tommylik


----------



## akrite (10. März 2010)

...grundsätzlich würde ich mit einem weißen Blatt Papier anfangen, Skizzen fürs allg. Layout erstellen, Text positionieren und evtl. weitere Grafiken hinzufügen. Erst wenn der Papierentwurf so einigermaßen geschmeidig ist, setzt Du Dich an z.B. Illustrator und fängst an Ebenen festzulegen. Grundsätzlich würde ich pro DesignElement(Text, Grafik, etc.) eine Ebene festlegen. Verwende so viel wie möglich Vektoren, Text bis zum Schluss als Text lassen, ansonsten hast Du ein Problem, wenn Tippfehler auftauchen oder anderer Font verwendet werden soll, also der Text inhaltlich editiert werden muß.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. März 2010)

Wenn du das Ganze am Schluss eh als PDF ausgibst ist es nicht notwendig die cshrift in Pfade umzuwandeln. nur mußt du die Schrift in die PDf einbetten.
Und denke daran den richtigen Farbraum zu verwenden. Frag da nochmal beim Drucker nach. Beim Plottern kann es sein das sogar RGB nicht schlecht ist.

Viele Grüße


----------

